# Diamond Stones



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/301685257443?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Picked up one of those on a lark about 2 weeks ago and it finally showed up today (thanks post office!). Anyway, cursory check shows its about as flat as i really need a stone to be, given that i only really use stones on my knives anyway, and other than some staining seems to be in good shape. Now, only time will tell if it holds up as something like a DMT stone, but at the same time, its $6. Thats a risk im willing to take


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Any idea of the grit size? Monocrystalline?
When the day comes that I start buying ceramic kitchen knives, only a diamond plate can sharpen them.
I'd try to find 1000g or finer. White or black blades just don't appeal to me.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

I've been wanting to get some diamond sharpening stones for some time. In the latest Woodcraft flyer which applies to Dec 26-Jan 29th, the DMT 8" DuoSharp Stones with bases are each on sale for $80. They are regularly priced $104.50. Grit combos listed in flyer are Extra Fine/Fine (1200/600) and Fine/Coarse (600/325). Since I will be near the KC store on Jan 9th, I may stop in and look at them.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I have a DMT 8" extra fine and course combo stone. I have another fine grit 6" stone. The DMT stone was expensive, but worth it. Definitely get the 8 inch long on over the 6". I don't care much for the ceramic kitchen knifes. They break too easy.


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

epicfail48 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/301685257443?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Picked up one of those on a lark about 2 weeks ago and it finally showed up today (thanks post office!). Anyway, cursory check shows its about as flat as i really need a stone to be, given that i only really use stones on my knives anyway, and other than some staining seems to be in good shape. Now, only time will tell if it holds up as something like a DMT stone, but at the same time, its $6. Thats a risk im willing to take


Hey Epic...any update based on usage? How's it holding up?


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

Burb said:


> I've been wanting to get some diamond sharpening stones for some time. In the latest Woodcraft flyer which applies to Dec 26-Jan 29th, the DMT 8" DuoSharp Stones with bases are each on sale for $80. They are regularly priced $104.50. Grit combos listed in flyer are Extra Fine/Fine (1200/600) and Fine/Coarse (600/325). Since I will be near the KC store on Jan 9th, I may stop in and look at them.


 I bought my DMT 8" fine/extra fine on Amazon for $65.14, a lot less than Woodcraft sale price. I am totally happy with it but still finish my plane irons and chisels on a fine India stone. Old habits are hard to break, but my wife has the sharpest kitchen knives on the block.


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

I keep a cheap set in my truck---I like that they don't break----

I sharpen my pocket knife at stoplights---And they are just the thing for dressing up chisels on site.

I am old fashioned and still use stones in the shop----


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I have several of these*

These are so cheap I've bought 4 of them over the years. I keep one in the kitchen for daily sharpening of SS knives, one or two in the woodshop for knives and chisels and a spare, for just in case...:blink:
http://www.harborfreight.com/4-sided-diamond-hone-block-92867.html

I also have the DMT diamond stones and some Japanese waterstones and Norton 3 sided carborundum stone with an oil bath tray. However, most often I'll just touch up a blade on the HF 4 sided one. Honing with water stones requires a good several hour time frame, if I want a perfect glass like finish in my experience, and I don't always want to take that amount of time.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

abetrman said:


> Hey Epic...any update based on usage? How's it holding up?


Pretty good actually. Cuts pretty fast through the steel I use in my knives and leaves a good edge. I did discover there's a very, very slight bend towards the middle though. Nothing major, but enough that I probably won't use it on my chisels. Don't mind though, for $5 its working pretty well!


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

epicfail48 said:


> Pretty good actually. Cuts pretty fast through the steel I use in my knives and leaves a good edge. I did discover there's a very, very slight bend towards the middle though. Nothing major, but enough that I probably won't use it on my chisels. Don't mind though, for $5 its working pretty well!


Glad to hear it worked out in your favor. While I agree the price was worth giving them a shot, it always sucks when something does not turn out to be as good as you hoped. I gonna take a swing at them as well.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

abetrman said:


> Glad to hear it worked out in your favor. While I agree the price was worth giving them a shot, it always sucks when something does not turn out to be as good as you hoped. I gonna take a swing at them as well.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


No, it turned out as well as I hoped. For $5 I didn't have high hopes :laughing:


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

epicfail48 said:


> No, it turned out as well as I hoped. For $5 I didn't have high hopes :laughing:


Understood!


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

I have 1 6" diamond stone then polish up with finer sandpapers on glass, but I'm going to invest in the 8" x 3" DMT stones from the dmt online store and stay away FOREVER from bestshapeningstones.com They just take your money and you receive nothing in return. I'll probably buy one a month till I have what I want.


----------

